
Reverse engineering Blind's client side encryption - jonluca
https://blog.jldc.me/posts/decrypting-blind?ref=hnm20
======
holler
Very interesting read! Thank you.

What is the point of all this? Why go through the trouble to obfuscate a
mundane http request/response versus spending that effort ensuring the api is
properly secured, and data model architected in an optimal way?

